# turning a really small goblet



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been working on my quest to turn the smallest goblet. I think this might be it. This was just before I cut it off.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
you wildman you. Pretty impressive. I can't hardly see the piece while it's still chucked up. How bout a picture of the tools you use to make these teeny pieces.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's nuts. Well done!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

far out ... what kind of wood is that? hard to believe that it even holds together at that size


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm thinking a straight jacket and a rubber room is in order here. :laughing:
Fantastic work. I can't even turn a full size one. I too would be interested in seeing the tools you use.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the tools I use. left to right, a .025" skew, .015" skew, .008" skew, and .008" captured ring release tool and goblet bowl hollowing tool. I need to modify the .015" skew so it has a shorter shank like the .008". The metal flexes too easily when you push down on the tool rest. The small skew rests on the narrow part of the tool handle and is much more controllable. Making the capture ring tools was really difficult. I had to put the bend in the tip under the 20x microscope. I never did get it exactly the way i wanted it but it works. The cutting tip is probably only.002 to .003".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Un-be-freaking-leaveable. That is just awesome. Thanks so much for sharing this. I'm in awe.............:yes:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

still wondering what kind of wood you use.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those tools are amazing. What made you decide to try to work in the micro world? Is this something you'll submit to Guiness?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry I've switched around on the woods because the quality varies sometimes in the same board. I've had my best success with Cherry, Yellow heart and ebony. Ebony is hit or miss because it has the super small sap pockets. You can't really see them with the naked eye but if one of them is in the stem or goblet bowl it blows up. 
Yellow heart has been really excellent up until the tiniest ones. Then it gets too flimsy and wants to grab the tool and break. 
Why am I working that small. Don't know. It started as a little competition between me and several other online. I realized I could turn really really small if I had smaller tools and a way to magnify it better. I purchased a cheap stereo microscope online and then started trying to make smaller tools. The rest is history.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

*Turning bigger.*

I decided to today to turn a larger goblet. two inches tall. It was turned from a 9 square glue up left over from another project. The woods are Mohagony,Walnut, and bamboo.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

What do you use to turn the captured rings on the bigger goblet? There are custom tools out there for this, but I don't know if anyone uses them.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made my own. I didn't have one in this size so I made it this afternoon. Took about 15 or 20 minutes. I had some drill rod. I heated the end and flattened it. Then I ground the outside and filed the inside to shape. It works really well.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

From one toolmaker to another, fantastic work!!


----------

